# Plz help Windows Xp Gone after installing Ubuntu 7.10



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi
I Have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my pata Hdd which already contained windows Xp and Windows 98 i.e I tried to tipple boot My sys I had successfully Done this earlies But Now My Windows Xp is not Working though my windows 98 and ubuntu is working perfectly .
My windows Xp is Giving this error :


> Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
> <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll.
> Please re-install a copy of the above file.



I know this can be rectified by this method :

```
Booingt using Windows Setup CD and enter into "Recovery Console" by pressing "R". Now Log into windows installation and enter admin password. Now give following commands at prompt:

Attrib -H -R -S C:\Boot.ini
Del C:\Boot.ini
BootCfg /Rebuild
Fixboot
```

But the problem is that whenever i try to boot the sys using windows Xp Cd 
After showing the folloing msg black screens apperars :


> Windows is scanning ur sys hardware configuration



Can someone suggest me How can i recover my windows Xp ?


----------



## techtronic (Jan 27, 2008)

Go to cd /boot/grub/menu.lst and check whether there is an entry for Windows XP SP 2.If its not available add it


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 27, 2008)

There might me some problem with ur XP CD. Try other CD.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2008)

saurabh kakkar said:


> But the problem is that whenever i try to boot the sys using windows Xp Cd
> After showing the folloing msg black screens apperars :



u messed up with system volume (where boot.ini and other system files were installed)


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ Oks if My system volume is messed plz help me to rectify this


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a common error if you installed ubuntu on a primary partition.Fortunately the solution is very easy.Just need to edit your *boot.ini*which you can find in C:\.Can you post it's contents here.?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 27, 2008)

or just try repairing the MBR using win xp cd, then fix the OS, then reinstall grub to detect all three OSes.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

in xp,start menu>run :run "cmd" inside.once dos CLI is available run below command.

```
notepad C:\boot.ini
```
post the o/p here.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> or just try repairing the MBR using win xp cd, then fix the OS, then reinstall grub to detect all three OSes.


yup



praka123 said:


> in xp,start menu>run :run "cmd" inside.once dos CLI is available run below command.
> 
> ```
> notepad C:\boot.ini
> ...


most probably he's missing one


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> most probably he's missing one


Even I had faced the same error after installing Ubuntu.But changing the partition no. of XP in boot.ini from 0 to 1 worked for me.

@ saurabh kakkar: Here's a great solution to your problem: 

```
[boot loader] 
timeout=30 

default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS 

[operating systems] 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP" /fastdetect 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP" /fastdetect 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP" /fastdetect 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(4)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP" /fastdetect 

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(5)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP" /fastdetect
```
Just paste this code in your boot.ini replacing the old content.At start-up you will see 5 instences of WinXP.One of them will certainly work.After you get to boot in XP, clear out the invalid boot paths from msconfig.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

^very logical one!


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2008)

yep,  nifty soultion


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 29, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> Even I had faced the same error after installing Ubuntu.But changing the partition no. of XP in boot.ini from 0 to 1 worked for me.
> 
> @ saurabh kakkar: Here's a great solution to your problem:
> 
> ...



thanks man  this method has rectified my problem 

regards 
saurabh kakkar


----------



## Ross (Sep 16, 2008)

saurabh kakkar said:


> ......But the problem is that whenever i try to boot the sys using windows Xp Cd  After showing the folloing msg black screens apperars......


  Hi,  i had the same problem. what to do when this happens..(i mean then how can we reach 'Recovery Console'..??)??? does anybody know why this happens???


----------

